#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Como instalar servidor DHCP no Win XP

## ROBERTO123

Olá a todos,

Amigos gostaria de saber se é possivel criar no windows XP um servidor DHCP.
O problema que enfrento é o seguinte: Tenho um cliente que forneço internet via wireless atraves de um ip fixo. Este cliente precisa de uma conexao DHCP a partir de seu PC (win. XP) pois ele possui um aparelho que so se conecta atraves de um ip dinamico (aparelho que faz pagamentos de boletos bancarios, passa cartoes atc...)
Compartilhei a internet em seu windows e liguei o cabo crossover mas nao funciona o aparelho porque este precisa de um ip dinamico.

O que voces poderão me sugerir neste caso?

Ficarei muito grato pela resposta.

Um abraço a todos !!

----------


## greigservicos

Olha só se entendi bem esse aparelho se for o POS deve precisar de um IP valido ou seja um IP público, no caso ai que você compartilhou a net ele pegaria um IP dinâmico mais seria da sua rede local ai ele não conecta. Mais faz o seguinte passa mais detalhes desse aparelho ai marca modelo essas coisas pra termos uma noção do seu problema que conexão tu usa se é ADSL,Dedicada,cable,Satelite.....

----------


## Frusciante

Não conheço nenhum aplicativo que trabalhe como servidor DHCP para Windows XP.

Entretanto, há uma solução muito mais simples e com um custo-benefício interessante: um roteador.

Instalar um roteador, mesmo que para compartilhar a conexão de internet para 2 estações e meia-dúzia de equipamentos, é uma solução interessante de ser analisada. Isto pois, se este aparelho de cartões necessita de um IP válido devido a portas (ou coisas similares), com um roteador você utiliza NAT e não terá nenhum problema com roteamento de portas.

Além disso, se você pesquisar um roteador bacana, você leva de brinde um servidor DNS e DHCP embutido.

Analise a idéia e depois nos conte o veredito.

abracos

----------


## ROBERTO123

> Olha só se entendi bem esse aparelho se for o POS deve precisar de um IP valido ou seja um IP público, no caso ai que você compartilhou a net ele pegaria um IP dinâmico mais seria da sua rede local ai ele não conecta. Mais faz o seguinte passa mais detalhes desse aparelho ai marca modelo essas coisas pra termos uma noção do seu problema que conexão tu usa se é ADSL,Dedicada,cable,Satelite.....


Caro Greigservicos, 
Entendi o que vc disse. 
Neste momento não dá para eu lhe passar os detalhes do aparelho pois está no cliente. O que posso adiantar é que este aparelho pertence a uma empresa chamada POLICARD, um tecnico da Policard disse que só funciona com IP Dinamico e conexao DHCP. O problema é que forneço IP Fixo.
Eu utilizo uma conexao via satelite (Rural Web). Esta empresa tambem me fornece um ip fixo. Distribuo a internet assim: Modem (rural web) ==> Mikrotik ==> Hub ==> Access point (em bridge) ==> Cliente. 
Para cada cliente desigino um IP Fixo, onde estes estão com amarracao Mac/IP.

No desespero já fiz o pedido de um "AP Edimax 7209 54 Mbps 400 mW". Neste caso ficaria melhor para solucionar este problema? 
Pretendo instalar este AP no cliente para que este receba o meu IP fixo e libere em DHCP para o dito Aparelho da Policard. Só que ainda nao sei se irá funcionar pois como vc disse, vai liberar IP Dinamico da minha rede local. Talvez Possa ser diferente já que é um Roteador, não sei...

Greigservicos, muitissimo obrigado pela a atenção !!

----------


## ROBERTO123

> Não conheço nenhum aplicativo que trabalhe como servidor DHCP para Windows XP.
> 
> Entretanto, há uma solução muito mais simples e com um custo-benefício interessante: um roteador.
> 
> Instalar um roteador, mesmo que para compartilhar a conexão de internet para 2 estações e meia-dúzia de equipamentos, é uma solução interessante de ser analisada. Isto pois, se este aparelho de cartões necessita de um IP válido devido a portas (ou coisas similares), com um roteador você utiliza NAT e não terá nenhum problema com roteamento de portas.
> 
> Além disso, se você pesquisar um roteador bacana, você leva de brinde um servidor DNS e DHCP embutido.
> 
> Analise a idéia e depois nos conte o veredito.
> ...


Olá Frusciante,

Cara, fiz o pedido de um "AP Edimax 7209 54 Mbps 400 mW" para instalar no cliente. Será que nao irei ter problema já que este ira distribuir ip dinamico de minha rede local ? ou com este aparelho a situacao é outra ? 
Se possivel dê umas dicas de como irei configura-lo ...

Ficarei grato pela resposta. Obrigado !!

----------


## greigservicos

Roberto quando me referi a IP, falei de IP público aquele de internet , 200.xxx.xxx.xxx compreende? Agora veja questão de portas também se não esta fechando alguma de acesso ao servidor deles, porque o que pode esta aconecendo que o seu sistema esta mascarando o IP ai esses servidores não aceitam, precisam de confirmação de IP válido do cliente pra liberar acesso ao POS. Agora lembresse IP público isso não quer dizer que Fixo seja entendeu? Veja ai qualquer coisa estamos na área.

----------


## greigservicos

Exatamente roberto, se for possível pessa um IP 201.46.108.93 desse pra eles resolverá o problema, porque esses IPs 192 é rede local IP privado e precisaria de um roteador com NAT interpretando ele. Veja ai com webrural e me diga o resultado.









> Caro Greigservicos, 
> Entendi o que vc disse. 
> Neste momento não dá para eu lhe passar os detalhes do aparelho pois está no cliente. O que posso adiantar é que este aparelho pertence a uma empresa chamada POLICARD, um tecnico da Policard disse que só funciona com IP Dinamico e conexao DHCP. O problema é que forneço IP Fixo.
> Eu utilizo uma conexao via satelite (Rural Web). Esta empresa tambem me fornece um ip fixo. Distribuo a internet assim: Modem (rural web) ==> Mikrotik ==> Hub ==> Access point (em bridge) ==> Cliente. 
> Para cada cliente desigino um IP Fixo, onde estes estão com amarracao Mac/IP.
> 
> No desespero já fiz o pedido de um "AP Edimax 7209 54 Mbps 400 mW". Neste caso ficaria melhor para solucionar este problema? 
> Pretendo instalar este AP no cliente para que este receba o meu IP fixo e libere em DHCP para o dito Aparelho da Policard. Só que ainda nao sei se irá funcionar pois como vc disse, vai liberar IP Dinamico da minha rede local. Talvez Possa ser diferente já que é um Roteador, não sei...
> 
> Greigservicos, muitissimo obrigado pela a atenção !!

----------

